# Sick Balloon Molly with babies! Please help!



## DDani740 (Aug 27, 2005)

:help: I recently purchased a balloon molly which had babies. I have them in a breeder net and they are doing really well. I noticed today that the mother has a fungus on her fin. Her fin is sticking out, red around it and appears to have a fungus. I don't have another tank that I can move her into and am worried about treating her with the "new" babies which are only 4 days old in it! Is there anything I can do? Is there something I can use that won't harm the babies??
Please help!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2005)

melafix and pimafix work well on fungus (i use them together at the same time) and shouldnt harm the babies.


----------



## DDani740 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm pretty new at the whole fish thing. Is that the name of the brand? The only place I can shop where I live is a wal-mart 30 minutes away. Would that be something they would carry or do you think something they would have would work??
thanks!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sure Mal-Mart would have it 
If they don't, look around and you're sure to find something that will work. Even ask a member of staff, good luck.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I doubt their staff will help tho. 
Whats ScubaKid said should do the trick.


----------

